
Announcing Trello Power-Ups for All - Oletros
http://blog.trello.com/trello-power-ups-for-all/
======
Oletros
It seems a worsening move for free users. Until now basic Power Ups like
calendar and Aging Cards were free, now just one can be used

And $120/years just for having more than one Power Up is a steep expense

